
Google Launches Fusion Tables - vaksel
http://tables.googlelabs.com
======
entelarust
Its crazy how much tech google can build that a normal startup couldn't,
because these techs lack of a business model.

------
dshah
The page won't load at all for me.

Can anyone provide a quick hint to what it actually is?

Thanks.

~~~
jyothi
Think of it as any of the basic DB gui tool + visualization features:
plots/graphs. You can create tables, import data from excel/csv, modify, view,
visualize.

The one visualization feature I like is the intensity map - it plots it by
geography. Something I always wanted to view on several data.

------
johnnybgoode
Why so many dupes lately? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=650239>

And this one has 15 points...

